# What will I get?



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone really know RYs? I want to know what the rough turnout will be between my RY girls and black buck? I know it doesn't boil down to just that but I don't want to go on a rant so just let me know what it depends on and I'll try to give all the info I know on that?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

RY can coverup lot of other genes, and so can brindled; you do understand the recessive means the mousie has two of the same genes for that color, right? And brindling is dominant, so it an show with only one gene. There could be a recessive in the second half. I predict that you will have a lot of (a whole big lottalotta) different things show up in your litters.

In other words, no...unless you know the parentage of the meeces in question...then one (it's not complicated :fimpact , just a simple graph with two axis') could throw up a Punnett chart and figure out the possible outcomes for each pairing.

Ooh, ooh, one or more of these might carry the recessive for pink eyes!! 

But, oh, how I love those Heinz 57 litters!


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

yes I do but I had gotten a little confused when someone said they didn't know much about RY so I thought there was something beyond the recessive part :/ but yaaay  I really liked marked and seeing a whole bunch of different patterns so im so excited for the pups to come! I didn't see the parents though but I did see the siblings, there were some black pieds and PEWs, im not very attracted to pink eyes though :'( and pardon? :lol: I don't know what you mean buy "Heinz 57" litters :$


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The recessive for red or pink eyes is entirely different from the one that gives albinos pink eyes. It dilutes the color of the coat and gives us champagne which is chocolate diluted by that gene. I really like these dilutions; agouti with pink eyes is argente, another one of my favorites. There are others...blue dilutes to lilac or silver...


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmm... Not sure if I understand quite well but do you mean for example a mouse could have like a pink eye dilute but have black eyes?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A pink eyed black is dove, a kind of beige/grayish hue. You have to have the gene contributed from each parent, so this will only happen in your first litters if one of the females and the little black buck carry the recessive. Black eyes are noted as 'P*' if you don't know what the second gene is for sure, and 'BB if you know there's no pink lurking. Pink is 'pp', two lower case for the double recessive. A colored mousie with pink eyes will always be 'pp'. The upper case and lower case in the conventional way of noting the genes.

There's a really good site...did'nt someone give you a link for Finnmouse; she operates under a different name now, but you might get a link in the genetics section of this forum. There's a ton in information in the Forum; this is THE place to come for mousie info, in general. There's a permanent genetics section that lists all the different colors, coat types, etc.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay this all sounds very confusing to me I think I'll need an official walk through sometime from someone. I'm not quite sure when you mean the literal eye is pink or when you mean just the gene teoe carries has a pink dilution?(if that's even correct)

No one gave me a link I havent even heard that name :/ Ill look through that section though thank you!


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Found it http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good! Haha!! Made ya look! :lol:

No, really, nothing is obvious to the uninformed.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Yea :lol: im stirring to get it. Still can't wrap my head around all those codes xD


----------

